# "First Unread"



## Keitht (Mar 20, 2007)

It's entirely possible that I have lost my marbles, but didn't there used to be a link to 'First Unread Post' at the top of each thread? 
It's not there now!


----------



## Keitht (Mar 20, 2007)

OK - forget it.  The link is showing again, but definitely wasn't doing so a few minutes ago when I went in to read responses on a thread I had started.  Very strange.


----------



## Berea1 (Mar 20, 2007)

*"new Posts"*

When I return to this website each day, there is a "New Posts" between Calendar and Search at the top row of my screen.  

The first name on the row is User CP and the last is Log Out.

If I click on "New Posts", I get only those posts that are new since I last visited the site.  Reduces the time that I spend each time I return.

Patrick


----------



## Dave M (Mar 20, 2007)

Patrick -

When you go to one of those threads with "New Posts", take a look at the upper left of the thread. Immediately under the "Post Reply" button, there will be a button called "View First Unread". By clicking on it, you'll be taken to the first new post - in that thread - that you haven't yet seen. 

If there are no new posts in a thread you are viewing, that button won't be visible.

It's that button to which Keith is referring.


----------



## Keitht (Mar 20, 2007)

You're right Dave,

It is the little downward pointing arrow beside the thread title that I use.  That's why I noticed its disappearance.  A thread that I had started had a bold heading to indicate that it had new posts, but no 'Go to first new post' icon.
Very odd, but whatever the cause it's all OK again now.


----------



## Makai Guy (Mar 20, 2007)

None of that is visible unless you are logged in.  When not logged in, you can still read, but as anonymous guest there is no record what you've read and what you haven't.


----------



## Keitht (Mar 20, 2007)

Makai Guy said:


> None of that is visible unless you are logged in.  When not logged in, you can still read, but as anonymous guest there is no record what you've read and what you haven't.



I was logged in, always am - nice try though.   I don't suppose we'll ever get to the bottom of what happened, but as it isn't happening any more it doesn't really matter.


----------



## happymum (Mar 20, 2007)

Keith - thanks so much for asking the question. I had never noticed the button (much less it disappearing), but see that it will be very helpful.Thanks!


----------

